# Montana Cartwheel quilt finished



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

My version as I did modify the block and the layout to my interpretation of a Picasso Sunset quilt. 

Started plan was for a lap quilt. After multiple changes decided on a queen size. 96" x 96" square.

Thank you for viewing this post.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!! I love your color choices. GREAT job!


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

I am in awe of your meticulous work!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful. I knit, crochet and sew, but my sister is the quilter of the family. I can really appreciate the hours put in on your craft.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!! One of the most beautiful quilts I have ever seen, trully a "Work of love" 
arlene


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you all. It is for my first born son. Named it Picasso Sunset because he is sunshine in my life.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow!!! That is absolutely stunning. I love the design and your color choices.


----------



## triknitter (May 8, 2011)

That is amazing! I am embarking on my fiirst quilt, albeit very easy made with old jeans. I love your work!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful - I am going to have to try some quilting!


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

gdhavens said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! I love your color choices. GREAT job!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely quilt, beautiful colors.

Dot


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Incredible! Did you paper piece? How ever did you decide on the colors? It is magnificent.


----------



## Myangelhope (Jan 16, 2014)

Very beautiful! I wonder if I could find a pattern like this for knitting or crocheting.


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

Gosh, such an intricate pattern. Must have taken a long time to do. I haven't the patience to do quilting, so have tremendous admiration for your work


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Goodness that is just absolutely gorgeous!!! What work you put into that quilt is amazing. Enjoy it for years to come!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> Incredible! Did you paper piece? How ever did you decide on the colors? It is magnificent.


Thank you.

I used the freezer paper foundation piecing method. Here is a link on how to if u r interested. http://www.connectingthreads.com/tutorials/Freezer_Paper_Piecing-overview__D62.html


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> Incredible! How ever did you decide on the colors? It is magnificent.


Thank you. As far as deciding on color or fabrics I think it helped that I carried a pic which I plan to incorporate in the label and selected the light/medium/dark fabrics to blend and or contrast nicely with the tones of the colors of that one pic.

It is clear to me that some fabric color/tones, while beautiful, do not compliment other fabrics.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is stunning!!!!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow! And wow again! Your quilt is truly magnificent! Beautiful work!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty is that. Maybe one day I will be as good as you are. I'm just starting out and that pattern scares me. You are a true artist. Amazing.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

That's a very beautiful quilt.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Gorgeous~~
Did you paper piece the points on the sunsets?
I quilt, but have not paper pieced.

Oh Never mind I just read your answer to an earlier reply.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

2KNITCATS said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I used the freezer paper foundation piecing method. Here is a link on how to if u r interested. http://www.connectingthreads.com/tutorials/Freezer_Paper_Piecing-overview__D62.html


Thank you. I have bookmarked the link. I haven't been in a quilting mood since I found KP but I'll get back to quilting eventually.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That is amazingly beautiful. You should be so proud of it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a beautiful quilt!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

2KNITCATS said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I used the freezer paper foundation piecing method. Here is a link on how to if u r interested. http://www.connectingthreads.com/tutorials/Freezer_Paper_Piecing-overview__D62.html


So beautiful. I made my first quilt this year. It was so much fun to see it come together. You are obviously not a novice!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Magnificent! Terrific way to use up scraps too! Love the colors chosen and layout too! As my friend from NZ would say "gobsmacked"! Thanks for sharing! Have an excellent day!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent quilt,such beautiful work and colours.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I love it! Well done!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

2KNITCATS said:


> My version as I did modify the block and the layout to my interpretation of a Picasso Sunset quilt.
> 
> Started plan was for a lap quilt. After multiple changes decided on a queen size. 96" x 96" square.
> 
> Thank you for viewing this post.


I love that! Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Lovely work super nice.


----------



## MRSCW (Nov 3, 2012)

beautiful I can knit and crochet but cannot even sew never mind quilt. truly a labour of love


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful! You did a fantastic job.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

WOW .It is beautiful.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A work of art!


----------



## finkelb (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a GORGEOUS quilt.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Your quilt is inspirational. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW!! AWESOME quilt!! I don't do quilts...but my sister does, and she will be in AWE of yours!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

You've created a magnificent quilt.


----------



## carolvan24 (Mar 11, 2014)

OMG That is beautiful and so much work. Be Proud!!!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunning quilt!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

WOW! That is one beautiful quilt. Love the colors and the design is beyond words. I am working on a curvy log cabin quilt at the moment for my oldest daughter, but it won't be quite this nice when finished.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

very pretty... are those Batiks?? I love that material... you have a great eye and this is stunning.. It must of been a fun block.. since you started with a lap size and ended up with a queen size .. great job!!!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I've never done paper pieceing. It' looks amazing. The fabics you picked are perfect. This is just beautiful. I'm making my first quilt. Are you going to hand quilt it, or do machine quilting? I've seen people who can do amazing machine quilting. But the hand quilting is so beautiful. Can you share some info on this?


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you all - so happy you like it. Yes the fabrics are batiks and so much fun to work with. Here is derail of just one component.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> I've never done paper pieceing. It' looks amazing. The fabics you picked are perfect. This is just beautiful. I'm making my first quilt. Are you going to hand quilt it, or do machine quilting? I've seen people who can do amazing machine quilting. But the hand quilting is so beautiful. Can you share some info on this?


I am trying to decide how to quilt it. I think I will habd quilt the centers and machine quilt the sashing


----------



## Fiona41254 (Jan 15, 2013)

Is that the name of the block? I'd love to have that pattern. Beautiful work and beautiful colors!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your quilt is stunning. 

Wish I was able to quilt like I use to, not able to do so many of the crafts I so much enjoyed.
Finally giving in to de-stash all of my books and fabric I know it won't use. Hard decision but has to be done.

Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and colors


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

amazing. this looks so complicated


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

2KNITCATS said:


> My version as I did modify the block and the layout to my interpretation of a Picasso Sunset quilt.
> 
> Started plan was for a lap quilt. After multiple changes decided on a queen size. 96" x 96" square.
> 
> Thank you for viewing this post.


Oh my goodness that is simply stunning


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

What a wonderful piece of work, the colours are perfect as is the design, absolutely lovely.


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

Have seen some traditional Welsh quilts and throws but this is really something extra special.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Fiona41254 said:


> Is that the name of the block? I'd love to have that pattern. Beautiful work and beautiful colors!


Link to the pattern.

https://www.quiltgallery.net/shop/product/montana-cartwheel-center-1711/

Beautiful pattern and it is well written.
I did make changes to the block and layout


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

That is exquisite - a lot of planning, cutting out, sewing. My goodness. How long did this masterpiece take you to do?


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

OH MY. It's gorgeous


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

2KNITCATS said:


> Link to the pattern.
> 
> https://www.quiltgallery.net/shop/product/montana-cartwheel-center-1711/
> 
> ...


Take the s out of http and the link will work.
http://www.quiltgallery.net/shop/product/montana-cartwheel-center-1711/


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Gorgeous! Is this a Judy Neimeyer pattern? Sort of looks like her style.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

judyr said:


> That is exquisite - a lot of planning, cutting out, sewing. My goodness. How long did this masterpiece take you to do?


Approx 5 months. Stopped in intervals and always wondered why I took so long to get back to it.....quilting like knitting ia so addictive.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

oh, what work, just beautiful.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

judyr said:


> Take the s out of http and the link will work.
> http://www.quiltgallery.net/shop/product/montana-cartwheel-center-1711/


Now I know why the pattern looks familiar, close to a Neimeyer. Joan is a friend of mine. Her shop was the first place around to introduce rotary cutting! She was vending at our Quilt Show this past weekend. Such a talented lady and shares a lot! Stop into the Quilt Gallery for a quilt fix when you are all in Kalispell Mt. She use to sell yarn but selection looks like it might be used more for art quilts now. I think she thinks those patterns up when she rides her Harley! Nice talented lady!


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the depth you get with the shadow below the square.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW, I LOVE that!! It's wonderful!!!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I just looked at the one on the web site and yours is MUCH nicer! That one on the site is just too busy for me.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Spectacular!!! And such detail. Beautiful job. A real treasure. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Truly beautiful. I'm in awe of your talent.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southernhatlady (Jun 7, 2012)

Really well done


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Fantastic!!!!!!! You must feel so proud when you look at this! So you hand quilt, or machine? I used to hand quilt, but we all have several now so I hire someone to machine quilt, so they can be used and washed more often. I haven't made one for a while now, but keep thinking that I want to!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

dmbt said:


> Fantastic!!!!!!! You must feel so proud when you look at this! So you hand quilt, or machine? I used to hand quilt, but we all have several now so I hire someone to machine quilt, so they can be used and washed more often. I haven't made one for a while now, but keep thinking that I want to!


Thank you.

I hand quilt and domestic machine quilt.

May work a small wall quilt with this block so I can test/practice the quilting idea I have.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

2KNITCATS said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I hand quilt and domestic machine quilt.
> 
> May work a small wall quilt with this block so I can test/practice the quilting idea I have.


It's good to keep doing it, just make small pieces.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful. As others have said your colors are beautiful.

How do you do your quilting? Regular, long arm type?

Thanks for sharing.

SEA


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

wow..that is just gorgeous...You sure are talented.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

SEA said:


> Beautiful. As others have said your colors are beautiful.
> 
> How do you do your quilting? Regular, long arm type?
> 
> ...


Thank you.
I hand quilt and domestic sewing machine quilt. Have recently been attempting free motion feathers on my sewing machine.

Can only dream of ever owning a long arm.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

gdhavens said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! I love your color choices. GREAT job!


Ditto! I love it. Scheme and colors are wonderful.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Wow!!! absolutley beautiful and I like that you seperated the blocks with sashings..I have not tried paper piecing


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Whoaaaaaa!!!Really great work


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Just simply "gorgeous".


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

IT'S DELICIOUS !! beautiful work !


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Love it


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

That is magnificent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

